# Animal Stories



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

I hope I started this thread in the right place. Anyway when I was scrolling through topics I came across the thread "The Wrong Dog"-- this article freaked me out. Reading the story on that thread reminded me of a book I read when I was a child. It took some researching but I eventually found it, here's a link to the chapter of the book that reminded me of that thread.
The Baldwin Project: Wild Animals I Have Known by Ernest Thompson Seton

It's from a very old book called, "Wild Animals I Have Known". My mother got that book for me from a garage sale about 8 years ago along with another book called, "Coyote The Wonder Wolf" (can't find a free link for this one, which sucks because it was my favorite of the two). Coyote The Wonder Wolf is a narrative about female coyote pup who is captured/rescued by an Indian in Arizona and escapes from captivity into suburban Pennsylvania. You can imagine the sort of complications that arise in that setting.

Both good books, not as good as Call Of The Wild or White Fang. But close.

If any of you have read a book similar to these please feel free to post about them here  I find stories from the animals point of view to be quite intriguing.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I enjoyed "a dogs purpose" and it had another book that followed, I don't remember the name!!! "Black Beauty".


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I have read countless animal books in my life, some better than others, but I think the James Herriot books are in a class by themselves. Great stories!


----------

